# Scratching his man parts.



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Weird subject, I know.









For the past 4 months or so, my 10 month old will pull at and scratch his testicles until they bleed. (Little tiny nail scratches) I cannot figure this out. He is cloth diapered so I thought maybe it was that the diapers were harboring bacteria, so I stripped them but put him in sposies for a month... no change!

There is no rash & nothing looks out of the ordinary... Could it be a yeast infection? Is that usually visible or no?

I know that baby boys will grab at it, DS1 did, but never to this extent. I just put his diaper on fast now and fend him off so that he can't scratch at it. I tried putting Aveeno anti itch cream on it but it hasn't seemed to help at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Have you tried keeping his nails short so he can't scratch himself so hard?

How about using some kind of powder on the area, rather than a cream? I know that when I get a "heat rash" type thing on my inner thighs, from perspiration and friction, putting on cream doesn't really help the way powder does. I've tried diaper rash cream and medicated anti-itch creams, but using a powder to dry off the skin in the area was much more effective.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I try to keep them sort but it seems like no matter how short they are they're still sharp. Maybe I should file them...

A powder is a good idea... do you think just baby powder or more like cornstarch (can that be used on people?







) ?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah, cornstarch from the kitchen can be used on people, but it needs to be in some kind of shaker container first, and you run the risk of it turning into a solid clump of cornstarch if any moisture gets into the container.

When my DS was a baby, I used the medicated powder with zinc oxide added. I'm not sure if that was completely necessary, or if plain powder would have been as effective, but that might be soothing for him since the area is already irritated.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Quote:

Maybe I should file them...
Thats what I've started doing with DS. It seems no matter how I often I dut them he always has sharp corners. I now keep a file handy and have a quick file whenever I find one.

He still manages to scratch his face and my boobs though


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I know exactly what you are going through! My DS has done the same thing for as long as I can remember. I don't really think it's that he's itchy--he's more grabbing his penis and testicles because he's exploring and it feels good, and the scratches are just an unfortunate side effect. DS has very thick, strong nails and it is a full-time job keeping them cut and filed so that his talons are not dangerous! We CD and DS has never had a rash, either, so I really think that it's just a matter of him not realizing how hard he is pulling on his stuff--the good feeling outweighs any discomfort from the scratching, I guess.







:


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 
I know exactly what you are going through! My DS has done the same thing for as long as I can remember. I don't really think it's that he's itchy--he's more grabbing his penis and testicles because he's exploring and it feels good, and the scratches are just an unfortunate side effect. DS has very thick, strong nails and it is a full-time job keeping them cut and filed so that his talons are not dangerous! We CD and DS has never had a rash, either, so I really think that it's just a matter of him not realizing how hard he is pulling on his stuff--the good feeling outweighs any discomfort from the scratching, I guess.







:

Wow! Well I'm really glad to know my DS isn't the only one. I would be happy if it was just nothing.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

DS is nakey at night but the last couple of nights he's been scratching like crazy and waking himself up. I think it's that it is getting warmer here and so he is maybe a little sweaty. We'll see... I'll try the powder idea and see if that helps!


----------

